# Antes de que/ antes que



## El Patillas

Buenas tardes forer@s:

Mi libro de gramática pone que *"antes de que"* es mejor _(más culta digamos)_ que *"antes que"*, y que la variante sin preposición se usa más en el lenguaje coloquial.

Esto me parece bastante interesante, ya que antes se consideraban "antes de que" como dequeísmo. (Según dice la Rae)
Porque viene de latín, _ante quam, antequam._


¿Tiene razón mi libro?
O sea que la norma culta/mejor/más frecuente es el usar "antes de que".

Si es así, pienso que ha sido una evolución bastante increíble...

¿Qué dicen ustedes al respecto?

Saludos,
-Elpa


----------



## Rayines

Hola ElPa: Desconocía las normas de la RAE. Pero sí, creo que lo que se considera correcto es "antes de que".
Saludos.


----------



## Domtom

Hola, *El Patillas*:

En el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas de la RAE, veo esto:

*3.* *antes que* o *antes de que.* Con significado temporal, ambas construcciones son válidas.  (........)  Así, es igualmente correcto decir _Llegará antes que anochezca_ y _Llegará antes de que anochezca._ Cuando la locución expresa preferencia, solo es válida la forma _antes que:_ _«Antes que verlo detrás de una reja _[...],_ prefiero verlo muerto» _(Asenjo _Días_ [Esp. 1982]); con este último sentido, es posible la intercalación de elementos entre _antes_ y _que:_ _Antes muerto que vencido._


----------



## El Patillas

Domtom said:


> Así, es igualmente correcto decir _Llegará antes que anochezca_ y _Llegará antes de que anochezca._


 
Hola!
Sí, lo había leído también...
Lo que más me interesaba era qué forma ustedes usan?

O sea, preferería usted _llegará antes que anochezca_ o _llegará antes *de* que anochezca?_

La Rae solamente pone que son válidas las dos formas pero no cuál se usa más...

Gracias!


----------



## Domtom

Yo prefiero _llegará antes *de* que anochezca_ , sin dudarlo. Con esto no te digo que sea más correcto o más incorrecto que la otra, sólo te digo que para mi gusto, yo lo diría así. No sé si tiene que ver donde vivo (Cataluña).


----------



## Naticruz

De la gramática Zona ELE

*Antes de:*

1 - Se usa seguido do *Infinitivo*. _Antes de _+ infinitivo se usa cuando coinciden el sujeto de la principal y el de la subordinada. La acción del verbo principal es anterior a la del verbo de la oración principal.

_Ej: Antes de comer tómate esta pastilla. (= Primero tómate la pastilla, después come.) 
Antes de venir he pasado por el súper y he comprado pan. (= Primero he comprado pan en el súper, después ha venido.) _

*Antes (de) que:*

_2 – Se usa seguido de *subjuntivo. *Antes de que+subjuntivo _se usa cuando no coinciden el sujeto de la principal y la subordinada.

_Ej: __Sabía que iba a suspender antes de que le dieran las notas. (= Primero sabía que suspendería y después me dieron las notas.) 
Yo lo sabía todo antes de que tú me lo dijeras. (= Primero yo lo sabía, después tú me lo has dicho.)_ 

Mejores saludos


----------



## lamartus

Domtom said:


> Yo prefiero _llegará antes *de* que anochezca_ , sin dudarlo.



Yo también. De hecho, el título de la peli de Bardem me suena fatal...


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Yo también digo *antes de que* y también me suena mal el título de la película y del libro.


----------



## El Patillas

Hmm, muy interesante! 
O sea, que les suene FATAL a ciertas personas (parece a la mayoría) y que esté bien para otras (el traductor de la película, entre otras)  

No conocía esa película... gracias!


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

El Patillas said:


> Hmm, muy interesante!
> O sea, que les suene FATAL a ciertas personas (parece a la mayoría) y que esté bien para otras (el traductor de la película, entre otras)
> 
> No conocía esa película... gracias!


 

La película está basada en un libro autobiográfico del cubano Reinaldo Arenas y la película mantuvo el título original de la obra, aunque en su época recuerdo que hubo comentarios sobre la falta del "de".
Quizás en Cuba sea habitual "antes que", pero en general, en España no suena bien aunque sea correcto.


----------



## El Patillas

Me sirve mucho lo de que no suena nada bien en España...
A ver si a los cubanos (o a otros hispanoamericanos) les suena mejor

Gracias otra vez!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Naticruz said:


> De la gramática Zona ELE
> 
> *Antes de:*
> 
> 1 - Se usa seguido do *Infinitivo*. _Antes de _+ infinitivo se usa cuando coinciden el sujeto de la principal y el de la subordinada. La acción del verbo principal es anterior a la del verbo de la oración principal.
> 
> _Ej: Antes de comer tómate esta pastilla. (= Primero tómate la pastilla, después come.) _
> _Antes de venir he pasado por el súper y he comprado pan. (= Primero he comprado pan en el súper, después ha venido.) _
> 
> *Antes (de) que:*
> 
> _2 – Se usa seguido de *subjuntivo. *Antes de que+subjuntivo _se usa cuando no coinciden el sujeto de la principal y la subordinada.
> 
> _Ej: __Sabía que iba a suspender antes de que le dieran las notas. (= Primero sabía que suspendería y después me dieron las notas.) _
> _Yo lo sabía todo antes de que tú me lo dijeras. (= Primero yo lo sabía, después tú me lo has dicho.)_
> 
> Mejores saludos


 
A mí me suena igual qntes que y antes de que en ambos casos. Incluso me suena mejor antes que que antes de que.


----------



## ELFK

lamartus said:


> Yo también. De hecho, el título de la peli de Bardem me suena fatal...


 
Estoy de acuerdo con que "antes que" suena raro. Yo soy de Sevilla.


----------



## miklo3600

Hola:
 
¿Se debería usar “antes de que” o “antes que”? ¿Y cuál forma de habe queda mejor?
 
Ya lo hice antes que ella había llegado
Ya lo hice antes de que ella hubiera llegado.
 
Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## wamcon

La segunda sin duda.
Ya lo hice antes de que ella hubiera llegado


----------



## miklo3600

Gracias wamcon...muy amable.

Por cierto, 
¿Puedes darme unos ejemplos en los que se emplea “antes que” en vez de “antes DE que”?
 
Saludos y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Antes que él, llegué yo.
Llegué antes que él.

¿Claro?
Saludos.


----------



## flljob

En este caso puedes usar _que _o _de que_.

Antes que el gallo cante tres veces, me negarás.
Antes de que el gallo cante tres veces, me negarás.


----------



## miklo3600

Gracias por toda la ayuda…es que todavía estoy trabajando en la concordancia de los verbos.
 
Se puede decir…
 
Ya lo había hecho antes de que ella hubiera llegado.


----------



## flljob

En otro hilo te dijeron que sí. Yo creo que suena raro. Son dos acciones que suceden en el pasado. El _haberlo hecho_ es anterior al _haber llegado ella_. Si lo dices de otra manera, que te permite el uso del indicativo:
_Cuando ella había llegado, ya lo había hecho_. A mí me suena ilógica. 
En cambio si dices: Cuando (ella) llegó, ya lo había hecho. Si lo cambias:
Ya lo había hecho antes de que ella llegara. Por eso creo que el uso de tiempos compuestos en ambas oraciones (principal y subordinada) es ilógico.

Saludos

Espero no haberte hecho bolas.


----------



## macame

miklo3600 said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿Se debería usar “antes de que” o “antes que”? ¿Y cuál  qué forma de haber queda mejor?
> 
> Ya lo hice antes que ella había llegado
> Ya lo hice antes de que ella hubiera llegado.
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda


 
¿Antes que o antes de que? según el DPD.
Para el uso del indicativo o el subjuntivo con subordinadas adverbiales puedes consultar este hilo


----------



## Valtiel

A mí, sin _de_ me parece queísmo, pero lo que dice el _DPD_ es bien cierto, y en muchos textos cultos se usa frecuentemente _antes que_. Estoy hablando, evidentemente, de los casos en los cuales se puede elegir entre uno u otro sin cometer una incorrección.

Tengo una pregunta para *macame*: ¿por qué enmendaste _cuál_ por _qué_? Me gustaría saberlo por si hay algo que ignoro sobre ello. 

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

(Por si Macame no te ve)

¿Cuál de las formas de "haber" queda mejor?
o 
¿Cuál es la forma de "haber" que queda mejor?
o
¿Qué forma de "haber" queda mejor?


----------



## macame

Aunque Pinairun ya lo explicó muy bien, por si alguien aún no tiene clara la diferencia entre qué y cuál, aquí lo puede consultar.


----------



## Valtiel

¡Así que sí ignoraba algo, ese pequeño gran detalle de _cuál_ antepuesto a un sustantivo!

Es que no he visto que se diga nada sobre su incorrección en el _DPD_, salvo esto: 





> *4.* Antepuesto a un sustantivo, funciona como adjetivo interrogativo. En ese caso equivale a _qué_, y su uso es mucho más frecuente en América que en España: _«—Queremos ver a la muchacha. —¿Cuál muchacha?»_ (Fuentes Cristóbal [Méx. 1987]); _«Oyó hablar a las primas con naturalidad de cuáles parejas de la familia seguían haciendo el amor»_ (GaMárquez Amor [Col. 1985]); _«Sabía de cuál imbécil me estaba hablando»_ (Grandes Edades [Esp. 1989]).



¿Así que entiendo que no es incorrecto, pero sí poco recomendable?

¡Gracias por ayudarme a aprender más!

Saludos.


----------



## lety52

Se dice "antes que se venciera, o antes de que se venciera"?

La frase completa es: "lo único que me interesaba era que figurara que retornaría antes que se venciera el tiempo permitido para estar como turista"
Muchas gracias.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Mejor _antes de que_. Y estaría bien suprimir el _se_ antes de _venciera_.


----------



## Aidanriley

El DPD dice lo siguiente:



> *3.* *antes que* o *antes de que.* Con significado temporal, ambas construcciones son válidas. En un principio, precediendo a la oración que expresa el acontecimiento que se toma como referencia, se usó solo la locución conjuntiva _antes que_ (en latín, _ante quam, antequam_):_ «Antes que ellas se levanten, pasemos delante dellas»_ (MtzToledo _Corbacho_ [Esp. 1438]). Cuando el término de referencia temporal es un sustantivo, un pronombre o un infinitivo, _antes _debe ir seguido de la preposición_ de:_ _«Antes d’estos quinze días _[...]_ / Aquellos atamores a vos los pondrán delant»_ (_Cid_ [Esp. c1140]); _«Antes de llegar se detuvieron en una posada a tomar un trago» _(UPietri _Oficio_ [Ven. 1976]). Del cruce de _antes que_ y _antes de,_ surgió _antes de que, _variante de la locución conjuntiva que algunos gramáticos censuraron en un principio por dequeísta (→ dequeísmo), pero que hoy se acepta como válida. Así, es igualmente correcto decir _Llegará antes que anochezca_ y _Llegará antes de que anochezca._ Cuando la locución expresa preferencia, solo es válida la forma _antes que:_ _«Antes que verlo detrás de una reja _[...],_ prefiero verlo muerto» _(Asenjo _Días_ [Esp. 1982]); con este último sentido, es posible la intercalación de elementos entre _antes_ y _que:_ _Antes muerto que vencido._


http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=antes


----------



## C.M.V.

¿Cuál sería la forma correcta? Ej: "Nos vamos antes que termine..." o "Nos vamos antes de que termine..."


----------



## chamyto

La segunda , en este caso , pero no sé decirte por qué .


----------



## kunvla

Ambas.



> *3.* *antes que* o *antes de que.*  Con significado temporal, ambas construcciones son válidas. En un  principio, precediendo a la oración que expresa el acontecimiento que se  toma como referencia, se usó solo la locución conjuntiva _antes que_ (en latín, _ante quam, antequam_):_ «Antes que ellas se levanten, pasemos delante dellas»_ (MtzToledo _Corbacho_ [Esp. 1438]). Cuando el término de referencia temporal es un sustantivo, un pronombre o un infinitivo, _antes _debe ir seguido de la preposición_ de:_ _«Antes d’estos quinze días _[...]_ / Aquellos atamores a vos los pondrán delant»_ (_Cid_ [Esp. c1140]); _«Antes de llegar se detuvieron en una posada a tomar un trago» _(UPietri _Oficio_ [Ven. 1976]). Del cruce de _antes que_ y _antes de,_ surgió _antes de que, _variante de la locución conjuntiva que algunos gramáticos censuraron en un principio por dequeísta (→ dequeísmo), pero que hoy se acepta como válida. Así, es igualmente correcto decir _Llegará antes que anochezca_ y _Llegará antes de que anochezca._ Cuando la locución expresa preferencia, solo es válida la forma _antes que:_ _«Antes que verlo detrás de una reja _[...],_ prefiero verlo muerto» _(Asenjo _Días_ [Esp. 1982]); con este último sentido, es posible la intercalación de elementos entre _antes_ y _que:_ _Antes muerto que vencido._


FUENTE: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=antes


----------



## C.M.V.

Gracias Kunvla; buena explicación.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Me uno a los que les suena fatal "antes que anochezca", de hecho yo creía que esta forma era incorrecta.

Para mí siempre "antes de que anochezca"


----------



## duvija

Detalle: ¿no se necesita además un 'yo' para 'ya lo había hecho'? - si no, puede parecer que la misma persona que llegó ya lo había hecho.


----------

